# linux (ubuntu) sur mac pro : perf



## François756 (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Souhaitant faire tourner une base de données sous linux en virtual machine (avec parallels),
et l'interroger avec un client sous mac os, 
je suis à la recherche d'avis sur les performances.

Merci d'avance

François


----------



## JaiLaTine (28 Septembre 2010)

Telecharge virtualbox qui marche bien et qui est compatible avec macosx moi c'est ce que j'ai pour faire tourner linux.


----------



## François756 (28 Septembre 2010)

es tu content des perfs, à savoir quelle est la différence avec par exemple une vraie machine (au sens hardware) linux ?


----------



## gillyns (28 Septembre 2010)

Il n'y a pas de différence de hardware : juste des drivers


----------

